# Oh NO! My dog ate ____________!!!



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the weirdest thing Nick's ever eaten was a bunch of raffia ribbon off of my Mom's wrapped birthday present. It didn't hurt him, but I had to rewrap the present and I knew I would get my revenge when poopin' time came.

Also now I know he can get up on the dining room table even if I scoot the chairs in. Monkey dog!

He was pretty sorry, they don't digest that stuff and it comes out just about the same way it went in. Served him right! (I still felt so bad for him I cuddled and fed him treats when he was done with it though.)

What's the weirdest thing your babies ever ate? No stories with sad endings please.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo never really ate anything odd... only because i was extremely diligent about keeping everything out of his reach. when he was a baby, he had a thing with hair and paper....who am i kidding, he still loves paper....especially tissues!









he did, however, eat the "points" off a box of new crayons that fell out of my daughter's back pack in her room. i called the vet and they told me it wouldn't kill him....he'd just have colorful poop... and THAT he did!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a couple days ago, Zoe and Bella ate gum







Thanks to a peanut butter and olive oil base, they are gum free (and still have their hair







)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I really can't say any of my dogs have eaten anything crazy, I keep a close eye
on them, but they have chewed up a lot of stuff.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One time Kallie had a BM and I saw something odd in it and realized that was dental floss!! I about freaked out because that could have maybe gotten wrapped around her organs or something. I had stopped buying the peppermint kind because she loves peppermint and I try to be so careful to be sure to get it in the trash can but somehow she got it. Now, I am especially diligent about making sure it is disposed of properly!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

When my Lhasa was a puppy she found a sewing needle on the carpet (we didn't know) and we couldn't figure out why she was whinning everytime she tried to poop?








So the vet said give her some mineral oil bc she might be constipated, so we gave her mineral oil and she was even more uncomfortable...bc, we took her in and they found the needle sideways in her anus








They sedated her and removed it easily. Thank goodness it made it that far, even though I don't know how!
They have the xray to prove it.
"Needless"







to say we gave up on trying to learn how to sew.









My maltese just loved to kill cereal and soda boxes.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Chomper ate a very small variety of a frog!! 

UGH!!!

Story is here somewhere on SM!*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My YorkiePoo ate a Q-tip. When she pooped, it looked really funny, when I took a closer look, my reaction was OMG! But it was obviously a q-tip.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Crayons....imagine my shock at the colorful poo!








Brinkley ate almost a WHOLE toilet paper roll (the tube part) had to go to the vet to induce vomiting.








He also stole a piece of bologna from my son once and scarfed down the whole thing, even the red plastic thing that goes around it. I was worried sick and had to do poop inspections for a few days to make sure that came out!








I'm sure there are more, but that is all I can think of.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This didn't happen to me, but to one of my friends who owns one of my Lhasas. During her daily walk with her dog walker, she ate a "used tampon". It got caught in her throat and expanded from the saliva. By night time she was really having trouble breathing and her owner rushed her to the Vets. They had to do an endoscopy to get it out, but all was well. Just proves that they will eat almost anything.

Tilly, my 5 months old Maltese, is really big on eating ANYTHING that she can reach. Plants, dead bugs, raffia and moss in flower pots, toilet paper, one of the bows she took off of Lacie (my 2 year old Maltese) -- just about anything she can reach. I'll be glad when she outgrows this phase. I constantly have to watch her to see what she's getting into now.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My Standard poodle Maggie ate a sewing needle and thread once.







I had to make her eat cotton balls to coat the needle so it wouldn't hurt her. She is a chocoholic too. Anything 6 feet up and cupboards without locks were fair game to her. The only thing she didn't learn to open was the refrigerater. Thank goodness. She now lives with a young college girl with lots of energy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't recall anything weird my dogs have eaten, but when my girls were babies, one of them ate a daily heart worm tablet for the dogs. When I called poision control, they just laughed and told me that I didn't have to worry about her getting heart worms.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Funny you should ask......................

Just last Thrusday my Counter Surfing Extroidinaire Sheepdog managed to pull off the counter a 2lb container of Steel Cut Oats and eat every last drop. I arrived home after work to find the dog looking quite pleased with himself. I worried about him all Thursday evening but he seemed no worse for the wear so I went off to work on Friday thinking nothing about it. 

Arriving home on Friday I opened the door to a sight such as you have NEVER SEEN. My dining room and living room floor were WALL TO WALL STEEL CUT OAT POOP














I don't think there was a square inch that was spared. Poor puppy was so upset over the steel cuty oat explosion that he litterally ran circles around the house depositing poop EVERYWHERE. 

I spent just about the entire weekend shampooing my carpets and scrubbing floors. Thank goodness I have a very good steam cleaner


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Funny you should ask......................
> 
> Just last Thrusday my Counter Surfing Extroidinaire Sheepdog managed to pull off the counter a 2lb container of Steel Cut Oats and eat every last drop. I arrived home after work to find the dog looking quite pleased with himself. I worried about him all Thursday evening but he seemed no worse for the wear so I went off to work on Friday thinking nothing about it.
> 
> ...










OMG I am crying laughing at this...I sorry not funny for you but soooo funny!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Recently, Cosy ate some sequins she chewed off of a top that was dangling from a chair (gotta love teenagers). Cosy had very fancy poo for a few days. It glowed in the dark! LOL!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Remind me never to buy steel cut oats! OMG, how horrible for you!

Well a treat in our house seems to be ice cubes. I don't know why but Shotzi loves them. My daughter's Goldens do too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Tigger got into the trash in the bathroom and ate 3 tampons









After 24 hrs at the emergency vets office he was ok....

He's also eaten half a loaf a bread on his own.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=287168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, if I didn't laugh I'd CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the plus side, my rugs are now spanking clean and ready for the holidays, YA GOTTA LOVE STAINMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy ate the berries off of monkey grass. She was outside and being so good and when I looked at her she had purple berry juice all around her mouth. I called the Poison Hotline and they are not poisonous.

Chipper







Oh my! His poop is always a surprise.







I really try to be careful....but he has eaten 2 used Crest Whitening strips, wood, a tiny stuffed toy (thoroughly shredded) and his very favorite comb teeth. He loves those comb teeth. I couldn't figure out how he was getting the combs, but I caught him getting them out of the grooming bag.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Funny you should ask......................
> 
> Just last Thrusday my Counter Surfing Extroidinaire Sheepdog managed to pull off the counter a 2lb container of Steel Cut Oats and eat every last drop. I arrived home after work to find the dog looking quite pleased with himself. I worried about him all Thursday evening but he seemed no worse for the wear so I went off to work on Friday thinking nothing about it.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! That is incredible!!! Yikes!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i have to ask....what are steel cut oats? because i have no idea lol

i'm very careful with mishkin, the worst he's eaten is some of the crystal cat litter we have for the cats, for some reason i can hear it crackling like popping candy when it is in his mouth, must have something to do with the moisture there, it also gets caught around his gums and i can hear him trying to dislodge it lol


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sreel cut oats are a thick chunkey oatmeal. When you buy "rolled oats" they are the oat that has been flattened. Steel cut oats are the oat that has just been cut not flattened. They are YUMMY, but take alot longer to prepare than rolled. But they are supposed to be better for you. Apparently Tasker agreed


----------



## ladeeda (Oct 15, 2006)

Rascal likes to munch on ice cubes too.

One time she ate part of a toy and puked it up.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this weekend pixel ate an eye and a nose off a toy...i didnt know until she puked it up the next morning...needless to say i have gone through all her toys and got rid of any remotely dangerous.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy doesn't mess with too much stuff (thank goodness because my kids are slobs) Caddy is a paper **** though. 

I know I posted this before but here she is eating my daughter's homework. 

[attachment=16378:attachment]


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

We had a Maltese/cocker Female. We'd resuced, someone dumped her.

Anyway.. she loved Ear Plugs. She always pooed them out, she was larger than Moppy, so I guess it didn't bother her.
Can't get my husband to stop laying them around. 

Moppy isn't interested in them.

Ear plugs.. euh!!!!

I hope the Picture of the Dog eating the homework was shown to the Teacher.. LOL..


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i'm just laughing soo hard with this thread... 
but I know that this can also be very scary depending on what they eat...

Mac is such a good dog!!!! really... the only odd thing that he ate, and it wasn't that odd, was a little lipstick. RED!!! I almost died. 
it was right after he arrived... I Had a bunch of those little tiny lipstiks... the ones you get to try the colors you know??
I didn't even see that one falling... but mac found it somewhere..

he was so interested playing... I didn't notice what it was... then... he looks at me!!!! OMG!!!
I had to laugh when I noticed it was lipstick. 

besides that.... nothing... 
He loves paper tough... but I noticed he doesn't eat it... he just tears it up in million pieces and move on (maybe he even eat a little. can't really tell... but most of it he spreads all over my apartment.)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> massimo never really ate anything odd... only because i was extremely diligent about keeping everything out of his reach. when he was a baby, he had a thing with hair and paper....who am i kidding, he still loves paper....especially tissues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... the crayons is funny!

I have to say that Kodie does not really get into anything.. he is the best behaved puppy/and now adult.. 

Kelsie on the other hand... she loves to get into mommy's handbag!!!! I have this big leather bag i'm using right now and if its not zipped up.. she gets her WHOLE body into it and grabs anything out of it.. for example.. a dollar bill!! She grabbed it and ran around the whole house with it in her mouth!!! Thats what she does.. she loves to find things that ARE NOT HERS and run around the house with it in her mouth! I will have to take a pic of her in action and in my handbag! 

Another thing Kelsie gets into is (and I know its GROSS)... Kodie's POO!!! As kodie is about to poo... she stands at his butt and WAITS for it to come out and drop! She then will grab it and run!!!! BADD GIRL.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

...Sooo funny.









Gizmo use to eat ear plugs too! It's so gross when it comes out. I find myself too often helping them pull out the remaining of their poo, because they eat HAIR and the poo gets stuck to it, while the hair stays half way in and half way out. Lol. What else? I know they chew and break off a few things... socks = yarn, toys=cotton, eyes,... paper, when they get a chance, q-tips, leaves, etc., now if they've swallowed those items.. I don't know. I haven't see anything. Thank god they don't chew on wires, furniture, etc.

This one time when Gizmo was about 6-8 months old, I was getting ready for bed.. washing my face, brushing my teeth, etc.,... I called him to my room to go to bed, and he didn't come... I went looking for him and I see him running away from me but when I do catch him, I notice he has a brown-ish color all over his mouth, with little brown-ish pieces of SOMETHING.. and a terrible TERRIBLE SMELL!!!! I was "Wth is that!" I look around my house and by the front door, I find pieces of a cacarouch!! IT WAS nastyyyy. And now I know what cacarouches "smell" like. And when I tell people that, they look at me like









And of course, Charlie loves poopie.


----------

